# 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗟𝗶𝗸𝗲 𝗙𝗶𝘀𝗵�🐟🐟🐟



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

𝗗𝗼 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗹𝗶𝗸𝗲 𝗳𝗶𝘀𝗵�🐟🐟🐟.... 𝗧𝗼 𝗲𝗮𝘁?........








*(�_�)








*


----------



## Nesi (May 9, 2021)

Yes.
Why do you want to know if people like to eat fish?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fish and seafood are not among my favorite things to eat. I simply find I can't fill up on them before I have had enough (the funky taste eventually gets to me and I just don't want anymore).


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

How are the videos relevant? 
Is "I like fish" one of the 5 things a psychopath might say?


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

All I can say is I am quite Fishy.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes I ate fish yesterday. It healthy and tasty 🐟
But one day I want to become a vegetarian again. I'm not sure why they don't sell seaweed in normal food shops.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

I like fish. I don't like unsustainability, the sea is in danger. I like being a vegetarian. I don't like being a vegetarian when someone grills 10 chicken breasts.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I like it, but can’t eat it


----------



## Alexiosinthewoods (Jul 7, 2021)

There is a certain taste to most sea things that I do not prefer. Shrimp and Calamari are the exception for me.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Thought this thread was about live fish. Nope, dead ones. I like both.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Aienteapee said:


> All I can say is I am quite Fishy.


🤔 hmmmm


----------



## idk im bella tho (Jan 14, 2021)

can we just throw the fishy back in the water???? PLZ


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

idk im bella tho said:


> can we just throw the fishy back in the water???? PLZ


Yes,
𝗗𝗼 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗵𝗮𝘃𝗲 𝗮𝗻 𝗮𝗾𝘂𝗮𝗿𝗶𝘂𝗺 𝗮𝘁 𝗵𝗼𝗺𝗲� 𝗗𝗼 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝘄𝗮𝗻𝘁 𝘁𝗼 𝗸𝗲𝗲𝗽 𝗮...


----------



## idk im bella tho (Jan 14, 2021)

im


X10E8 said:


> Yes,
> 𝗗𝗼 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗵𝗮𝘃𝗲 𝗮𝗻 𝗮𝗾𝘂𝗮𝗿𝗶𝘂𝗺 𝗮𝘁 𝗵𝗼𝗺𝗲� 𝗗𝗼 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝘄𝗮𝗻𝘁 𝘁𝗼 𝗸𝗲𝗲𝗽 𝗮...


 happy again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> How are the videos relevant?
> Is "I like fish" one of the 5 things a psychopath might say?


It’s quite fishy isn’t it?

Ah haaa! BOT CONFIRMED!!! 😂


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I can’t stand seafood, the smells is really bad too. 🤮 hush puppies is as close to seafood as I get.

fish being fish is cool just not as food


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

dulcinea said:


> How are the videos relevant?
> Is "I like fish" one of the 5 things a psychopath might say?


Adding additional personality resources for PerC.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Actually I like Raw fresh Salmon and Oysters but that’s about it.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Any reef aquarists here?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

I like sushi and only sushi daddy.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I loooove fish. So much. Is fave.

I don't really like chicken. _Shrugs_

It's funny that my cat is the same way.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> It’s quite fishy isn’t it?
> 
> Ah haaa! BOT CONFIRMED!!! 😂


Hmmm..Do you still think I'm Ai, why do you think that?


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

X10E8 said:


> Hmmm..Do you still think I'm Ai, why do you think that?


LOL I never actually thought you were Ai. But that first post with the 3 random videos was WEIRD.

The question 'Do you like fish" followed by 2 picture of fish (seems Normal)...
THEN a Frank James video about Introverts, an ESFP male personality type thing, and a vid about Psychopaths. (ABNORMAL).
Ending with question about Fish... relating to the first question again (normal)

I've spoken to Replika the online chatbot just to see what it's like talking to a bot. And they seem normal until they randomly say something completely non-sequitur showing that they don't understand the human train of thought and logic, exposing their Bot-ness. And those 3 videos are very non-sequitur to the initial question. And your reason: "Adding additional personality resources for PerC." also a weird non-sequitur reason on a thread about liking fish. These are very Bot-like behaviors.

Most people here are just politely ignoring the non-sequitur (except @*dulcinea) *like there's a joke, meme, history, meaning behind the question and the 3 vids like I'm missing something here?

Or maybe I'm the bot and I don't know it and my CPU just got gaslit! 🤯


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> LOL I never actually thought you were Ai. But that first post with the 3 random videos was WEIRD.
> 
> The question 'Do you like fish" followed by 2 picture of fish (seems Normal)...
> THEN a Frank James video about Introverts, an ESFP male personality type thing, and a vid about Psychopaths. (ABNORMAL).
> ...


(・_・ヾ am I making you uncomfortable?........


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

X10E8 said:


> ohhhh, am I making you uncomfortable?........


I'm completely puzzled.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> LOL I never actually thought you were Ai. But that first post with the 3 random videos was WEIRD.
> 
> The question 'Do you like fish" followed by 2 picture of fish (seems Normal)...
> THEN a Frank James video about Introverts, an ESFP male personality type thing, and a vid about Psychopaths. (ABNORMAL).
> ...


Ohhhh I see


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> I'm completely puzzled.


Lololol

Though I kind of get what you are saying.

I've used Replika before, it's pretty cool. Yeah it does seem to have a lot of non-sequitur languages.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

X10E8 said:


> Lololol
> 
> Though I kind of get what you are saying.
> 
> I've used Replika before, it's pretty cool. Yeah it does seem to have a lot of non-sequitur language.


To be completely honest, I also wondered about that.
Why were you adding those 3 videoes? 
How do they relate to fish?
Did you meen fish metaphoricly?


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Electra said:


> To be completely honest, I also wondered about that.
> Why were you adding those 3 videoes?
> How do they relate to fish?
> Did you meen fish metaphoricly?


Yeah, I guess some people aren't on the same page as me, they don't get my intuition........ It kinda feels like they aren't getting what I'm getting........

It's okay.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

X10E8 said:


> Yeah, I guess some people aren't on the same page as me, they don't get my intuition........ It kinda feels like they aren't getting what I'm getting........


That's ok, everybody is a bit different. 🙂 Imagen how boring it would be if everyone were alike 😑


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

X10E8 said:


> Yeah, I guess some people aren't on the same page as me, they don't get my intuition........ It kinda feels like they aren't getting what I'm getting........


I’m actually interested to know your thought process in picking those images and videos following the question “Do you like fish?” - Usually I can come up something even if its BS, but this time, I got NOTHING!


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> I’m actually interested to know your thought process in picking those images and videos following the question “Do you like fish?” - Usually I can come up something even if its BS, but this time, I got NOTHING!


Uhh ok cool, so I assume you don't like to eat fish then?........


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> I’m actually interested to know your thought process in picking those images and videos following the question “Do you like fish?” - Usually I can come up something even if its BS, but this time, I got NOTHING!


Just lean back and enjoy this rare moment where you get to feel what its like to be a strong sensor, I guess? 😄


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I like fresh salmon, tuna, swordfish and a few other fish.

I like tinned tuna too.

I don't like battered fish, yuck. A lot of places make it too oily, and frozen fish has a more "fishy" taste than fresh fish.

Yes, I don't really like fish that much, don't like the "fishy" taste. So I enjoy the more "meaty" tasting fish.

Also, I really like the taste of a special fish that requires level 62 fishing and a harpoon. Just take a trip to Catherby, not that far, and easy to store.
Needs a cooking level of at least 63. They should heal you quite well!

* *













Stole from Reddit.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I can’t stand the smell of cooked fish - however I love eating fresh salmon sashimi and raw oysters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

X10E8 said:


> Uhh ok cool, so I assume you don't like to eat fish then?........


😑


Joe Black said:


> Actually I like Raw fresh Salmon and Oysters but that’s about it.





Electra said:


> Just lean back and enjoy this rare moment where you get to feel what its like to be a strong sensor, I guess? 😄


Wow... you're right. To all the stronger sensors out there... 





Okokok... my wild guess at how it all connects...
"Do you like fish?"... 
1 & 2: First 2 images of fish, self explanatory.
3. Frank James and being introvert: introverts don't like talking... Fish don't talk really...
4. ESFP Se/Fi : Se/Fi -> Sea Fish
5. 5 Things Psychopaths say: Video's main messages: "You misunderstood me"... Gaslighting... inciting guilt to over-analyzers making one doubt their intuition, there's drama surrounding psychos but say they hate drama...... "Uh oh...." 😳😱
6. "Do you like fish"......................yes.....

Oh yes, I get it now. Good one! 😂


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> 😑
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joe Black said:


> 😑
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of gaslightning. I have experienced it many times in my life. One example was when I joined a Facebook group many years ago and after it had many members, the group starter changed the name of the group to something _entirely_ different! It was not malicious, it just didn't have anything at all todo with the original content. It was like going from a topic about hobby photographers into handsome firefighters 😄 The guy who made the group was very kind and helpfull, but I think he should have just started a new group instead, because maybe not all members agreed on the group name. I guess it could come off as crazy (not making sense to others) or manipulative. That being said, I often make the mistake of stuff to add to a post after someone has clicked like on it, which is my fault, and I guess it could be interpreted the same way, because they might not have agreed to that extra info I put in 😔😬 but it's never on purpose to descieve anyone. It's just that my brain came up with more info to add 🙄😕


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> 😑
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get it ok? I'm glad to hear that....😄😄


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I like caring for pet fish, watching and catching wild fish, and eating fish too. 3 tiers of fish love.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> 😑
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly what I had in mind, I didn't go that deep with Ti but staying quick and on surface with Te, yours is an expanded version of what I had in mind which is awesome👏😊, but I'm glad we can agree on something.

I ain't thinking all that up, but cool thoughts you have there.


----------

